# Ebay Gebühren



## Bamboocha2510 (14. Mai 2011)

*Ebay Gebühren*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Community,

habe heute morgen eine E-Mail von Ebay erhalten, das ( mal wieder) die Gebühren angehoben werden.

Somit werde ich wohl nichts mehr bei Ebay verkaufen.

Quelle: Allgemeine Gebühren für private Verkäufer

ganz unten steht es.

Grüße

edit: habe soeben gesehen, das Ebay die Gebührenliste wieder rausgenommen hat, hier ein Auszug aus der Email:


----------



## inzpekta (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> ... Somit werde ich wohl nichts mehr bei Ebay verkaufen...:


 
Ja... so langsam sollte man darüber nachdenken...
Ich finde schon ne Frechheit das die für PayPal Transaktionen Geld verlangen, zumindest für den Empfang von Geld!
Der Laden hängt ja auch iwie bei Ebay mit drinne...

Die Gier des Menschen nach Geld... Schlimm!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Zumindest ist sie hier mehr oder weniger transparent. Nicht wie bei der geplanten Obsoleszenz  Aber natürlich beides nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## geo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ja, langsam aber sicher werden die unverschämt!
Alle Änderungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre sind für den Popo aber man ist ja der Willkür von dem Verein ausgesetzt.
Nach der Änderung vom Bewertungs System z.B. hatte ich es schon mit Gestalten zu tun, denen diese Regelung wie gerufen kommt, um ihren kriminellen Machenschaften nach zu gehn. Hört sich hart an ist aber so!
Wenn man sich nicht auf das was die wollen einlässt bekommt man eine negative Bewertung gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann. Das ist aber noch die schmeichelhafte Tour. Es kann natürlich auch zufällig des nachts ein Motorrad das eingestellt ist verschwinden. Nach ner Anzeige bei den Zossen kommen dann ein paar Typen aus Polen die eine Schnabeltasse und 4 Fäuste als Present überreichen.  
Besonders erschreckend ist es auch, das man Ebay einen Betrugsfall melden möchte und auf Mails nur automatisierte Nachrichten zurück bekommt, die gespickt sind mit Links die einem immer wieder auf die gleichen Info Seiten verlinken. Dort steht viel, aber nix was hilft! Zusammen gefasst lässt sich da raus lesen das der Käufer immer Recht hat und man das durch Komunikation regeln soll  

Ich verkaufe nur noch das bei Ebay was ich sonst in den Müll werfen würde, das ist besser für die Nerven und die Gesundheit!


----------



## Mario432 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Habe auch gerade die email erhalten, echt eine Schweinere!!! Als wären die aktuellen Gebühren nicht schon hoch genug, die können wieder nicht genug bekommen


----------



## butter_milch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Das ist echt dreist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was auf deren Seite teurer geworden ist. Hier geht es nur darum noch mehr Geld zu machen.


----------



## The-GeForce (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Wow, wenn ich am frühen morgen den Dreisatz richtig zusammen bekommen habe (was an einem Samstag um diese Uhrzeit nicht zwangsläufig der Fall sein muss), dann zahlt man bei 150€ verkaufspreis mal schlappe 17% mehr Gebühren.

Damit lohnt sich ein Verkauf bei Ebay wirklich nicht mehr. Außer jenen Dingen, die ich privat, über PCGH oder anderen Foren gar nicht los bekomme, ist Ebay als Verkaufsplattform für mich geschichte. Paypal habe ich als Verkäufer ohnehin nicht akzeptiert, da die Gebühren dafür ebenfalls viel zu hoch sind.

Man kann nur beten, dass viel mehr Ebayer so denken und dieser Plattform die Kunden davonlaufen! Vielleicht tritt aus dieser Farce ein gestärkter Konkurrent hervor, der eine Auktionsplattform bietet, wie die Kunden sie sich wünschen und das zu einem fairen Preis!

Ich jedenfalls mache lieber bei einem privaten Verkauf ein paar Euro weniger Gewinn, als es Ebay in den Rachen zu werfen!


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

wer verkauft denn noch über eBay 

ich kaufe dort nur Krimskram, wie Kabel ein,  der Rest


----------



## Mario432 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Wow, wenn ich am frühen morgen den Dreisatz richtig zusammen bekommen habe (was an einem Samstag um diese Uhrzeit nicht zwangsläufig der Fall sein muss), dann zahlt man bei 150€ verkaufspreis mal schlappe 17% mehr Gebühren.
> 
> ...


 
17%, es sind mehr 

Bei 150EURO bezahlt man aktuell 9EURO Gebühren, neu sind das dann ganze 13,50EURO etwas mehr als 17%, aber nur ein wenig. LOL

Einfach nur DREIST


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Bevor ich nochmal irgendwas über eBay verkaufe, schmeiß ich es lieber in die Mülltonne.


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

gibt zig alternativen zu ebay

kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka
eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen
Kleinanzeigen kostenlos inserieren - kostenlose Kleinanzeigen bei dhd24

und natürlich denn Marktplatz bei PCGH 

dauert zwar länger bis man dort etwas verkauft, aber man sucht sich denn käufer aus und zahl keinerlei gebühren (solange man nix dazu bucht) 

ich lasse das zeug immer abholen, dann gibt es kein gemäcker nach dem motto "das sieht anders aus als in der beschreibung...."


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Tja, damit ist es amtlich, mein erster Verkauf vor ein paar Wochen wird auch mein letzter bleiben.

Aber nicht nur das. Die Verkäufer müssen jetzt mehr Gebühren zahlen, und drei mal dürft ihr raten wo sie sich das Geld zurück holen. Also ist Ebay auch für Käufer in Zukunft teurer. 
Naja, ich bin auch mit den Alternativen zufrieden. Amazon z.B. hat auch sehr viele Sachen, und dann meist neu, mit kostenlosem Versand dank Amazon Prime. Und die Rückabwicklung, sollte mal was defekt sein, ist vorbildlich. Nicht wie bei Ebay, wo man jedes mal beten darf.

In Zukunft also mehr Amazon, weniger bis gar nicht mehr bei Ebay, und zum Verkaufen eben unser Forum^^
Oder tatsächlich mal per Suche/Biete in der eigenen Stadt. Jaaaa, sowas soll auch noch gehen, ganz ohne Gebühren


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Mir ist das immer schon aufgefallen:

Über die Jahre hinweg verschwinden die privaten Verkäufer zusehends von der Ebay-Plattform, die Händler nehmen da mittlerweile sehr Überhand und überschwemmen die Suchergebnisse mit ihren Angeboten.

Das wird mehr und mehr ein gewerblicher Handelsplatz - mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn in ein paar Jahren ein Gewerbeschein Pflicht zur Freischaltung als Verkäufer ist.
Und dann kurz darauf weitergehend, dass der Schein auf ein Einzel- oder Großhandelsgewerbe laufen muss.

Wenn ich für mein Zweithobby Sachen suche, muss ich immer eine Negativsuche machen. Heißt: Ich gebe den allgemeinen Suchbegriff ein und bekomme abertausende Suchergebnisse. Dann muss ich die ganzen unerwünschten Sachen mit nem Minus davor zum Suchbegriff dazu schreiben, damit ich mal endlich dahin komme, wo ich das will: Zum Ziel.
Hab dort mal spezielle Felgen gesucht. Ich habe es doch tatsächlich hin bekommen die Suchzeile von Ebay komplett vollzuschreiben! Alles mit Negativ-Suchbegriffen.
Es war einfach nicht mehr möglich noch mehr Müll raus zu filtern.

Ne direkte Suche kann man meistens eh knicken, weil da dann nix gefunden wird, jeder bezeichnet ja auch anders.

MfG


----------



## chickenwingattack (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

ja stimmt Amazon ist auch echt gut um Sachen zu kaufen.  Ich kann mich nur anschließen, dass Ebay für Käufer immer unattraktiver wird...


----------



## nightwalker77 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Gottseidank haben wir alle es selbst in der Hand ob wir diese Gebühren zahlen wollen oder nicht...

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich in Zukunft von Ebay fern...


----------



## butter_milch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Hab gerade auf ebay eine GTX 470 für 120€ ersteigert 

Naja, für Käufer ändert sich nichts. Aber verkaufen würde ich dort sicherlich nicht mehr.


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Doch, die Verkäufer geben den Gebührenaufschlag schon noch an die Käufer weiter.

Das war immer so und es wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## redBull87 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ich hab bis vor nem halben Jahr dort regelmäßig verkauft, aber ständig Gebühren zahlen und dann werden diese noch erhöht... Ohne mich!


----------



## Corn696 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



poiu schrieb:


> gibt zig alternativen zu ebay
> 
> kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka
> eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen
> ...



Ich verkaufe meine Sachen auch nur noch über Ebaykleinanzeigen.
Dauert gewöhnlich auch nicht länger als eine Woche zu mindestens bei Hardware.

Habe meine Hardware kürzlich dort verkauft.
Bis auf meine Grafikkarte bin Ich alles zu einem Top Preis ohne Gebühren losgeworden ^^

Habe die Hardware vor etwas mehr als 2 Jahren gekauft zu folgenden Preisen:

CPU: 180€
RAM: 40€
Mainboard: 120€

Losgeworden bin Ich die Hardware für folgende Preise:

CPU: 155€         (ging nach Hamburg)
RAM: 55€          (ging nach Berlin)
Mainboard: 60€  (ging nach München)

Fand es schon erstaunlich, dass die Anfragen nicht aus meiner Umgebung kamen (Ostfriesland).
So gesehen macht Ebaykleinanzeigen Ebay eigentlich überflüssig.

Allerdings bleibt die Frage wie lange es so bleibt. Bevor Ebay Ebaykleinanzeigen (der vorige Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein) gekauft hat war es ja dort auch noch möglich seine Inserate zu formatieren. Nun kann man ja nur noch einen kleinen unformatierten Text verfassen reicht aber auch noch aus.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Habe schon länger eBay den Rücken wegen den hohen Gebühren gekehrt.

Bei mir läuft alles nur noch über Hood.de - Online Auktionen kostenlos


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

wenn keine konkurenz existiert kann ebay sich das erlauben .


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Hä Leute, also ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich nicht mehr rechnen kann, aber ich bekomme nach alter Regelung für 150€ Verkaufspreis 13€ Gebühren, und nach neuer Regelung 13,50€.

Also für die 10€ Artikel etc. hat man einen Aufschlag von ein paar Cent. Im Zweiten Bereich von so 50Cent-1 oder 2 Euro. Man sollte aber bedenken, das man ab ~505,-€ in Zukunft dann WENIGER bezahlt!

Für mich sieht das ganz klar danach aus, das E-Bay die <10€ Artikel etwas raus drängen will und Leuten einen größeren Anreiz bieten will auch Autos/Motorräder etc. dort zu verkaufen, also höherpreisige Artikel, weil für die Verkäufer die Preise MASSIV nach unten gehen. Bei 2000€ Verkaufspreis spart der Verkäufer in Zukunft 135€!

Also bitte etwas differenzierter an die Sache ran gehen, und die Stammtischdiskussion wo anders führen..:schief:

EDIT: MÖP...

hab im letzten Preisschritt mit 9% statt 2% gerechnet 

Sodele die Preissteigerung in den unterschiedlichen Bereichen sieht wie folgt aus:



 50-500€ -> 0,50-18,50€ teurer
500-1425€ -> teurer
ab 1425€ -> neue Regelung günstiger


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Skysnake schrieb:


> [*]ab 1425€ -> neue Regelung günstiger
> [/LIST]



wer kauft denn schon artikel (autos etc. ausgenommen) für über 1,5k??


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

ich hab damals mein auto verkauft für 777 euro mit grenze hab 70 euro bezahlt gebühr ist schon lange her


----------



## Fuzi0n (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Das ist einfach eine absolute Frechheit. Die machen immer einen Milliardengewinn mit eBay und PayPal zusammen, und dazu ist der Service gleich NULL! Die Manager kriegen den Hals einfach nicht voll. 

Man sollte den Laden boykottieren. Hier sind 2 gute Alternativen:

Auktion Online - Auktionen beim kostenlosen Auktionshaus | AuVito.de
Hood.de - Online Auktionen kostenlos


----------



## localhost (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Habe eine Graphik zur Veranschaulichung erstellt. Fehlt eigentlich nur die Gerade x=45 (Parallel zur y-Achse ab y=500,01) um zu sehen wann diese die pinke Gerade schneidet, hatte aber keinen Plan wie ich das machen soll . Rot und Blau schneiden sich bei (9/100) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAN1X (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Mario432 schrieb:


> 17%, es sind mehr
> 
> Bei 150EURO bezahlt man aktuell 9EURO Gebühren, neu sind das dann ganze 13,50EURO etwas mehr als 17%, aber nur ein wenig. LOL
> 
> Einfach nur DREIST


1% von 150€ sind 1,50€. Demnach sind 13,50 also genau 9%. Mir ist Ebay sowieso egal, ich ersteigere nur hier und da mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Naja, zuletzt wars n Teufel Concept E Magnum Soundsystem  Aber das war es wert.


----------



## sfc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ich versteiger da auch nur noch Sachen, wenn ich sie anders nicht loswerde. Habe jetzt noch einen Komplett-PC eingestellt, weil ich mir da aufgrund der vielen Laien einen höheren Gewinn erhoffe. Mit den neuen Preisen hätte ich ihn da aber nicht eingestellt.


----------



## NZHALKO (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

ich versteigere regelmäßig hochwerttige hardware aber da ich teilweise schon 60-70€ an ebay abdrücken musste ( 20€ einstellungsgebühr noch nicht mitgerechnet lohnt sich das nicht mehr. nutzt lieber die kleinanzeigen denn die sind (noch) kostenlos und genauso erfolgreich...


----------



## Hauptsergant (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

naja... Ebay ist für mich jetzt "aus". Ich kaufe letzte Zeit sowieso bei Amazon. Aber mit verkaufen muss ich noch überlegen... 9% für Ebay, dann noch X% für PayPal..Nö! Lohnt sich schon nicht!


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Mir ist das immer schon aufgefallen:
> 
> Über die Jahre hinweg verschwinden die privaten Verkäufer zusehends von der Ebay-Plattform, die Händler nehmen da mittlerweile sehr Überhand und überschwemmen die Suchergebnisse mit ihren Angeboten.
> 
> ...



wollte ebay nicht eh mit dem Privatkunden aufhören und es nur noch als normaler Verkauf haben? ist vllt der erste schritt ^^


----------



## Gadteman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



doodlez schrieb:


> wollte ebay nicht eh mit dem Privatkunden aufhören und es nur noch als normaler Verkauf haben? ist vllt der erste schritt ^^


 Jepp, das kommt einem auch so vor. Ich habe in den über 10 Jahren bei Ebay auch schon einiges erlebt.
Viele liegen mit Ihrer Vermutung, das Ebay fast nur noch außschließlich gewerbliche Händler unterstützt, ziemlich richtig. Ich nutze zum VERKAUF andere Plattformen evtl. auch die Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Beim Kaufen nutze ich lieber "richtige" OnlineShops und für Kleinkram wie Kabel, Zubehör für Haushaltsgeräte oder Kleinkram bis max. 50€ Für größere Beträge nicht mehr.

Die Einforderung der Gebühren stehen in ihrer Höhe und zeitnahen Fälligkeit seitens Ebay in keinem Zusammenhang mehr mit den Supportleistungen und Hilfe bei Problemen wenn keine wirkliche Kommunikation mit dem anderen Ebayer möglich ist, ob nun als gewerblich/privat, Käufer/Verkäufer. Es muss ja der "riesen Apparat" der hinter Ebay steckt bezahlt werden, nicht die "reine Nutzung" der Plattform selbst.
Von den "negativ-Rachebewertungen" ganz zu schweigen, wenn dir einer defintiven Schrott angedreht hat, das Geld schon hatte und keinerlei Einsehen hatte. Nachrichten an Ebay werden nur mit Standard Mails mit Verweis auf die Kommunikation mit dem anderen Vertragspartner beantwortet. Bekommt der dahin eine negative, vergibt er aus Rache auch eine, obwohl für ihn die Sache (Verkauf) positiv mit Geldeingang erledigt ist. Meinetwegen kann Ebay soviel Gebühren verlangen wie sie wollen. Vielleicht spekulieren die immer noch auf die fast schon Spielsuchtähnlichen Gefühle die in einem Bietenden aufsteigen, wenn er etwas entdeckt was er unbedingt haben will und so über sein Limit geht und dem Verkäufer insbesondere Ebay höhere Beträge einbringt, als er wohl überhaupt ausgeben wollte.

Mit PayPal habe ich auch nichts am Hut, da spülen die auch eine Menge Geld in Ihre Taschen. Jeder Euro der irgendwo in Ihrem System unterwegs ist, bildet sich eine große Kapitale Masse die Zinsen abwirft. Schließlich wird das Geld ja nicht am gleichen Tag weitergegeben, da ist PayPal mit dem groß vorgeschobenen Käuferschutz ja irgendwie beispielhaft: ist Ware OK beim Kunden angekommen, wird der Betrag freigegeben und überwiesen (das dauert ein paar Tage). Geld das irgendwo liegt, wirft für die Geldinstitute immer Zinsen ab, für Privatkunden sieht das schon mitunter etwas schmaler aus, bishin zu den Steuern die der Endkunde für Zinsen bezahlen "darf". Logischerweise verwaltet sich das ganze bei PayPal auch nicht automatisch und es muss auch dort ein ziemlicher Verwaltungsapparat bezahlt werden.

Wen wundert denn dann die andauernde Preisschraube nach oben?
Ebay ade - PayPal noway
Die "besten Zeiten" hat Ebay schon seit Jahren hinter sich gelassen.

EDIT:
Musste gerade lachen, auf Ihrer eigenen Hauptplattform kümmert sich Ebay selbst kaum bis fast garnicht darum, wenn es um den Betrug unter Ebayern geht. Aber bei den Kleinanzeigen "poppt" dann mal so ne nette Einblendung auf: 

              Schützen Sie sich vor Betrug: 
Handeln Sie in Ihrer Nachbarschaft! Das verhindert 99% aller Betrugsversuche. 
             Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort
Überweisen Sie kein Geld vorab!
 Vor allem Betrüger verlangen  Vorkasse. Die persönliche Übergabe und Bezahlung beim Abholen ist für  Käufer und Verkäufer die sicherste Art zu Handeln, da Betrüger keine  Ware verschicken, nachdem Sie Geld überwiesen haben. 



Aber die Möglichkeit Auktionen "abzuschirmen" durch Rücknahme eines zu hohen Gebotes kurz vor Auktionsende, war selbst nach Bekanntmachung noch lange möglich. Auch der zu leichte Passwort/Logindatenklau würde öffentlich bekannt... usw.
Also dieses Unternehmen sollte jetzt nicht groß was von Sicherheit erzählen...
Also der Kleinanzeiger von Ebay ist bei mir auch gerade "gestorben". Schade Zweite Hand "Online" ging immer reibungslos, da der Service Online nicht mehr besteht (jetzt Quoka), werde ich mich woanders umsehen müssen.


Ich bin kein Freund davon immer alles gleich wegzuschmeißen, z.B. ist hier vor ca. 3 Monaten ein Drucker "verreckt", Drucker Sperrmüll, aber das Netzteil ist noch vorhanden. Beim Hersteller muss man tief in die Tasche greifen wenn eines benötigt wird (ich sag nur HP!!).


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ebay ist für mich schon lange tot. hab keine Lust, wenn ich mal was gesucht habe, stundenlang zu suchen, weil nur Händlerkram angezeigt wird. Das mit den Gebühren ist ohnehin ein Witz.

Hood.de ist ne feine alternative!


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Vor kurzem Registriert und den Brief mit Passwort bekommen, werde wohl nie zum ersten Login kommen, wenn ich das alles so lese....


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ich habe meinen alten Rechner (Xeon3360 NineHundred 8800gtx SSD DFI/x38 750watt/CMgx 4gb/DDR2/1066) vor Paar Monate verkauft , und um die 600€ Rausgeholt (in Einzelteilen) .
Aber 50€ Gebühren waren schon häftig , ich verkaufe bei denen nix mehr .


----------



## rehacomp (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Vor kurzem Registriert und den Brief mit Passwort bekommen, werde wohl nie zum ersten Login kommen, wenn ich das alles so lese....



Du hast hoffentlich gelesen, das du als "Neuling" auch ein Paypal-Konto brauchst. ("wegen der Vertrauenswürdigkeit")
Extra gebühren sind fällig, aber hey, hast dann wenigstens Ver/Käuferschutz.
Ebay selbst bietet keinerlei Schutz mehr an. 

Ich kaufe nur noch, verkauf bringt nix mehr. Mehr ägert mich die fixen Versandkosten von max. 7€, Sorry, schwere Sachen kann ich unmöglich für 7€ verschicken. Der Endkunde zahlt auch nicht mehr, nur weil hier und da noch Gebühren u. ä. dazu kommen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ja Ebay ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und kann mittlerweile recht unverschämt agieren mit ihren Konditionen. Amazon ziehe ich auch Ebay vor wenn möglich aber oft finde ich bei Amazon nicht das was ich suche.
Werde mir mal wieder die Alternativen anschauen aber bisher war ich immer enttäuscht vom Angebot der Konkurrenz.


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ist auch deshalb mittlerweile teurer als amazon, z.b.: 16GB SDHC - Karten

von daher hood.de


----------



## Tobie` (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Einfach nur ne schweinerei wenn man schon so ein verkaufsportal anbietet sollten die preise nutzerorientiert sein, da könnte ich mir auch nen stellplatz auf dem flohmarkt mieten wäre vom preis nicht anders.


----------



## tammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

hab mir gestern ein monitor für 160 gekauft, wenn ich nun mit paypal bezahlen will, wie hoch sind die gebüren für mich?

wenn ich normal überweise dann erwarten mich ja 0€ kosten oder?


----------



## weizenleiche (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ich werd auch auf Hood.de wechseln. Ebay kann mich mal


----------



## rehacomp (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



tammer schrieb:


> hab mir gestern ein monitor für 160 gekauft, wenn ich nun mit paypal bezahlen will, wie hoch sind die gebüren für mich?
> 
> wenn ich normal überweise dann erwarten mich ja 0€ kosten oder?


 
Laut Paypal :1,9 % + 0,35 Euro


----------



## Klutten (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Wenn die Zahlungsoption "Paypal" in einer Auktion vorhanden ist, dann entstehen für den Käufer keinerlei Gebühren. Gebühren werden nur dem Verkäufer auferlegt, der die Zahlung empfängt.


----------



## inzpekta (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlungsoption "Paypal" in einer Auktion vorhanden ist, dann entstehen für den Käufer keinerlei Gebühren. Gebühren werden nur dem Verkäufer auferlegt, der die Zahlung empfängt.



Signed...
Bin auch schon seit Jahren dabei und vermeide PayPal Einzahlungen.
Hab noch nie von jemandem was einzahlen lassen.

Ich verkaufe mittlerweile auch nur noch selten.
Auch weil mir der Aufwand mittlerweile zu hoch ist. Da sitzt man eine halbe Stunde um seinen Artikel
einigermaßen gut darzustellen, nur um ihn dann unter Wert abzugeben.
Kaufen ist OK, immerhin eine gute Auswahl, auch seltene Stücke findet man bisweilen...

Die Kleinanzeigen sind auch noch schwer verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe PCGH Community,
> 
> habe heute morgen eine E-Mail von Ebay erhalten, das ( mal wieder) die Gebühren angehoben werden.
> 
> Somit werde ich wohl nichts mehr bei Ebay verkaufen.


 
Mach ich genauso.

@Klutten:

Empfängt man aber PayPal Zahlungen, die nicht vom eigenen Konto auf das PayPal Konto überwiesen wurden, fallen trotzdem wieder Gebühren an. Und nicht zu knapp, wie ich finde.


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Gestern stand im Gulli, dass ein hohes Tier bei Ebay verkündet hat, Ebay werde ab demnächst keine Privatverkäufe mehr zulassen, sondern nur noch gewerbliche Verkäufer.


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn das stimmt, sollte ich einen Nebenjob als Hellseher annehmen...(einfach mal meine letzten Post(s) in diesem Thread lesen)...
Aber solange ich keinen offiziellen Beweis dafür sehe, will ich mir mal nix einbilden...


----------



## rehacomp (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlungsoption "Paypal" in einer Auktion vorhanden ist, dann entstehen für den Käufer keinerlei Gebühren. Gebühren werden nur dem Verkäufer auferlegt, der die Zahlung empfängt.



Soweit richtig, nur ist es leider so, das oftmals der Verkäufer die Gebühren an den Käufer weiter leitet.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Soweit richtig, nur ist es leider so, das oftmals der Verkäufer die Gebühren an den Käufer weiter leitet.


 
Wieso sollte ich als Verkäufer auch die Gebühren zahlen? Reicht ja wohl das man mittlerweile schon dazu gezwungen wird PayPal anzubieten oder irgendeiner meint er müsse das unbedingt via PayPal bezahlen......


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Soweit richtig, nur ist es leider so, das oftmals der Verkäufer die Gebühren an den Käufer weiter leitet.


 


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich als Verkäufer auch die Gebühren zahlen? Reicht ja wohl das man mittlerweile schon dazu gezwungen wird PayPal anzubieten oder irgendeiner meint er müsse das unbedingt via PayPal bezahlen......


 
Das Weiterleiten von Gebühren ist verboten und auch gar nicht möglich. Man zahlt ja in jedem Fall nur Ware + Versandkosten. Wenn man die Kaufabwicklung nutzt, hat man nicht mal die Möglichkeit dem Käufer weitere Kosten anzulasten - und das ist auch gut so. Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund der Ebay-Gebührenstruktur, aber als Verkäufer weiß man grundsätzlich vorher, was für Gebühren zu erwarten sind. Erzielt man dann seinen gewünschten Verkaufspreis nicht im Ansatz, dann kann man den Artikel immer noch wieder mit einer entsprechenden Begründung aus dem Angebot nehmen. Die Einstellungsgebühren sind ja sehr niedrig, sodass ein Verlust gering ist.


----------



## X6Sixcore (28. Mai 2011)

Wer sagt denn aber, dass ein VK die Gebühren nicht in den Warenwert doch mit einkalkuliert?

Den kann ein VK ja als einziges Element noch frei festlegen, der Rest sind ja vorgegebene, mehr oder weniger nicht änderbare Kosten.

Wie will denn jemand feststellen, dass die Preisanpassung nicht bei einer anderen mit einfließt?


Ist doch alles Schmarrn, und erst recht kein kaiserlicher.
Der Kunde zahlt, jeder weiß das auch, aber alle wollen sich und anderen son Kram schön reden.

Sorry, aber ist doch so!


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ist aber nur bei Festpreisen möglich, bei Aktionen logischer weise nicht.


----------



## X6Sixcore (28. Mai 2011)

Bei denen ab einem Euro magst Du noch Recht behalten.

Bei Sachen mit Startgebot kippt aber alles wieder um.


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Selbst bei Sachen mit Startgebot entscheidet doch im Endeffekt der Käufer über den Preis. Generell haben es doch sowieso die Kunden in der Hand.

Wollen sie das 10%? der Einnahmen an Ebay abgegeben werden? Oder sind sie damit nicht einverstanden, und kaufen z.B. doch im Laden, oder bei Amazon, Hood oder sonstwem.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Ebay wurde schon vor langer Zeit von Amazon überholt. Deren Market Place ist absolut sauber in das bereits vorhandene Angebot integriert. Sowohl für Privatverkäufer und auch Gewerbetreibende wesentlich lohnender als das schwerfällig wirkende Ebay. Auch wenn die Gebühren happig sind.


----------



## stolle80 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Dann mach doch über ebay Kleinanzeigen...vollkommen kostenlos und genauso bekannt..da hat sich Ebay selber ins Knie geschossen,die machen das ganze Auktionshaus kaputt,schätze mal deswegen auch die immer höher werdenden Gebühren. Absolut nicht mehr lohnenswert


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Also ich kenn z.B. Ebay-Kleinanzeigen nicht


----------



## stolle80 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich kenn z.B. Ebay-Kleinanzeigen nicht


Hättestdu ein Shop bei Ebay , dann würdestdu die Kleinanzeigen kennen ..das liegt doch auf der Hand:
Warum soll ich bei Ebay Gebühren zahlen wenn ich doch auch ohne Gebühren bei Ebay verkaufen kann. Ist doch einleuchtend oder?


----------



## Andergast (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

mal was neben dem Thema ist das hier Gewerblicher Handel?


----------



## nyso (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Kommt denke ich auf die Anzahl an. Wenn man das mal macht ist es ok, alle zwei Wochen 3-4 DSLR ist dann aber eher gewerblich. Da ist Ebay auch sehr pingelig.


----------



## echthart (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Wieso immer nur Online-Auktionen benutzen? In Kleinanzeigenmärkte kann man auch gut gebrauchte Waren verkaufen.
Außerdem muss man nicht immer etwas verkaufen. Wenn Ihr Dienstleister seit, dann könnt Ihr auch Kleinanzeigenmärkte im Internet benutzen. Viele Kleinanzeigenmärkte sind kostenlos. Also, wieso noch Gebühren für Ebay bezahlen? Ich kenne viele kleinere Kleinanzeigenmärkte im Internet, wie z.B www.inseratemarkt.net , www.lokale-kleinanzeigen.de , www.stadtlist.de und paar andere. Der andere Vorteil ist, dass viele Anzeigenmärkte ohne Anmeldung funktionieren. So braucht Ihr eure Daten nicht immer abgeben.


----------



## dj*viper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

wenn man dringend kohle braucht, kann man bei ebay verkaufen. 
ansonsten sind die kostenlosen kleinanzeigen die beste wahl


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ebay Gebühren*

Seh ich auch so. Der (Haupt-)Vorteil bei eBay liegt ja darin, einen relativ großen Interessentenkreis zu erreichen, so dass meistens schneller verkauft werden kann. Dieser Service spiegelt sich halt auch in den Gebühren wider...


----------

